# Quesiton on L1A



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there,
Could you please tell are there two types of L1A visa? L1A blanket and L1A Individual.
What are the options if L1A is rejected?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dippradhan said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please tell are there two types of L1A visa? L1A blanket and L1A Individual.
> What are the options if L1A is rejected?


In the case of a blanket L-1 visa petition, it has already been determined by USCIS that the company qualifies for the issuance of Intracompany Transferee visa, so the individual visa applicant need only file a copy of the approved blanket petition, along with documents supporting their personal qualifications, with the U.S. consulate or embassy having jurisdiction over their place of residence proving the applicant's qualifications

you dont give the reason for the denial


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for your response. Could you please tell me if there is any L1 A Individual visa or is it just L1 B Individual ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dippradhan said:


> Thanks for your response. Could you please tell me if there is any L1 A Individual visa or is it just L1 B Individual ?


Yes ther are that amaller company file for ... you xcnnot file fore any 
employmernt visa

the blanket is the one used by huge dcorporation..sucvh as GMC and FORD who send manager overseas all the time 

The L-1 visa has two subcategories: L-1A for executives and managers, and L-1B for workers with specialized knowledge

do not deal with consulants 
L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

